# More magazine questions



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been looking and buying a few magazines. I picked up a few that look like factory magazines but
they have a shooting star on the top. Is that called a follower? Anyways is that an after market part?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

From left to right, this one seems to be OK, has the proper feed lips for feeding anything including SWC's.

The center is set up for ball and near ball shapes.

Center is standard configuration, both by one of the top makers, Chip McCormick.

Folowers can be after market these stars are OEM to the mags.

There are also several companies having their logo put on the follower of a generic manufacturer's mags.

Right one is junk based on picture, has a piss poor copy of a 1970's wad cutter follower, feed lips are distorted and will not feed properly.

Further it has no provision for slide stop actuation. again junk.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wilson Combat makes really nice 1911 mags. It's not the place to go cheap trying to save a few bucks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Wilson Combat makes really nice 1911 mags. It's not the place to go cheap trying to save a few bucks.


This is all I use, stainless steel.

I have a lot of them, do have USGI new as SHTF backup if the time ever comes to need more.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I too go with Wilson Combat for carry. The I have a bunch of cheap ones for the range where jams and failure to feed is not a fatal error. I picked up half a dozen Wilson’s on sale at Brownell’s recently 24 vs 32 per mag was a good savings for this gold standard 1911 mag. Watch distributors for sales.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Another thumbs up for Wilson Combat.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

All of mine are Wilson Combat except for the one that it came with. I just bought two 10 rounders about a week ago.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

When I think of 1911 mags, I think of Tom Hanks in Castaway ... WILLLLLLSON


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wilson owns Chip McCormick I own dozens of both brands and can not tell a difference! Total Quality!!!

https://www.shootingillustrated.com...hip-mccormick-customshooting-star-industries/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I prefer my magazines with a foldout page


----------

